# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Leter e hapur Heroit te Popullit  Ramush Haradinaj

## Bahtir Hamza

*Leter e hapur Heroit te Popullit  Ramush Haradinaj,

SHOTANI  JONE  SHQIPTAR  ME  KARABUSHAT E TIJE

Shkruan : Bahtir Hamza, 
Sunday.March.29.2009. 

Thema : Per Flamurin ton shtetror te Republikes se Kosovese.* 

Ramush Haradinaj, nga vatra  e rrafshit te Dukagjinit, student i UNI-Prishtinese, 
mergimtar ne Zvicrre, luftetar i lirise,  heroi i popullit,kryetar i Partise AK, 
(opozite) ish Kryeminister per formimin e  Kosovese shtet,i burgosuri i Hages, 
 injuron te vertetene - simboli e shtetit te Republikes se Kosovese. 

*APELL URGJENT*

Une Bahtir Isa Hamza, shqiptar,mergimtar, i merguar, ne megrim.U hidherova pa nase kur pashe dhe ndjeva ne lajmet qendrore  te RTK-ese,Dite e Merkure.Date:25.Mars.2009.se ne Fshatin Gllogjan, ne Oborrin e varresave te Deshmoreve, e as ne ate  Kulle te gurit te ketije fshati qe graviton ne Komunen e Deqanit,nuk valevitet Flamuari i ri i Republikese se Kosovse.E çuditerisht  mbahete Epopeja  e UCKese.! 

U hidherova pa mase kur pashe dhe ndjeva ne lajmet qendrore  te RTK-ese Date:25.Mars.2009.se as ne mbidere te hyrjese se Partise politike AK ne Prishtine, nuk valevitet  Flemuri i ri i Republikes se Kosovese  Shtete.! 

U hidherova pa mase per juve atje qe jetoni dhe veproni,ne Shtetin ton ne Republiken Demoktarike te Kosovese,Shtetin me te  ri ne Bote, qe gezone,Flamurin e vet, Himnin (pa tekset.!!!) Kushtetuten shteterore.Shteti qe eshte i njohur nga 55.shtete te botese, e shqiptaret  edhe  shqiptarellat  neper  perkujtime  te  te vdekureve per kete joplotnilire dhe per kete Shtet ton, bejne vetevrasje  te simbolite shtet , e aqe me keq   e injuroni te vertetene e kohese.!!! 

Idhenimin  e mbajta deri me sot,  ne trup dhe ne shpirt dhe Flamurin e Republikese se Kosovse nuk e pashe duke u Valevite ne qiellin  e lirie,as ne mbidere  te AK-es, te Ramush Haradinajt,Flamurin nuk  e pashe duke u valevite as ne Kullen  e Gurit te  fshatit  Gllogjna, Flamurin nuk e pashe duke u valevit as ne oboriin e varresave te Deshmoreve  ne Gllogjane ,per te deshmuar dhe qe deshmone shtetin ton. 
Medo o mdet.! 

More ti SHOTANI jone shqiptar Ramush Haradinaj, cka pretendon ti me kete injurim te se vertetese,per mos rrespektimin e  simbolit  te Republikese se Kosovese shtet. a, 
Çka Pretendon per te mposhtur ,kene?! 
Pse  Valle : Nuk e vene  Flamurin e Republikese se  Kosovese,ne  mbideren e hyrjese se Partise tende AK, ne Prishtiune.?! 
Pse  Valle : Nuk e vene  Flamurin e Republikese se  Kosovese, , ne Oboriin e Varresave te Deshmoreve  ne fashtin Gllogjan.?! 
Pse  Valle : Nuk e vene  Flamurin e Republikese se  Kosovese, , ne ate Kulle prej Guri ne ate fshat ?! 

Valle : Pertendoni te jeni  edhe ju struktura paralele ?! (Me Flakene e zjarreve,) ne nje pervjetor, apo deshironi te keni  edhe ju  Flamurin e juve, me Xhygyma te Çajit, apo me Rrote Kerri, apo me SHOTAN,  kur veq dihet se shqiptaret e Kosovese, e hejken dhe e  djegen  Flamurin Dardan te President I.Rugovese,(Nentor.2005) per te hy drejte se majtese.Kur veq dihet se shqiptaret e Kosovese, prej 1924.i ka hanger morri i zi, e prej 17.Shkrutit.2008 . kurre  per jete, nuk ka  me i  hanger  me morri i zi.! 

More ti Shotani jone, a  e din  ti , dhe a  e dijne edhe ata karabushat tu,se Kosova eshte nuse me petkun e YJVE, e  Simboli i Republikse se  Kosovese, e ka vulen  e vet, qe na perket te gjitheve neve shqiptareve te mire e te keqije, te tille çfare jemi,gje qe  eshte sombol i lirise, zhvillim i nje epopeje, i Epopse se UCK-ese te Drenicese Legjende  me Lule.Prej viti 1912 1918-1921-1924-1945-1956-1964-1977-1981-1995-1998-2008.Dhe me domos  duhesh ta rrespektosh. Ti,e edhe Karabushat tu, per te ndihmuar vet shtetin e Kosovese, ne  ekonomi, ne dukate, ne  kulture, ne emencipim, ne bujqesi, ne shendetesi,ne arsim.ne Fe Krishtere 


NE,ata, TI, dhe Karabushat tu, duhet ta mbrojme te vertetene e kohese, ta nderojme simbolin,shtetin ton,e  dhe te perballemi me te vertetene sepse : Nuk ka dy festa te nje Epopeje te UCK-ese, nuk ka dy lufta te UCK-ese,por  vetem nje  Epope  e UCK-ese, e cila ka luftuare prej viti 1921. per SHTET dhe zjarri eshte riperteri  me 13.Maj.1981.ne Prekaz, ne Drenicen legjendare, per Kosoven Republike,dhe historikisht eshte vulosur me 6.Mars.1998.Pra Epopeja e UCK-ese ,eshte nata e zjarreve 6.7.dhe e 8.Marsit, ne cdo vit shifemi ne Prekazin legjendar, feste qe mbrohete edhe me Kushtetuten e R.Kosovese.Te tjerate   festa perkujtimore jane : Festa locale, komunale, per te i kujtuare te vdekurit qe jane  te vdekur dhe per te i bashkuar te vdekurtit qe jane te gjalle, te cilet e shprehin dhembjene,kujtimin, dashurine e sinqert per liri, per republike te Kosovese,sy me sy me plegate  e jetes, gje qe  ne Nacionalistet shqiptar, e edhe sot te merguar, dhe ju luftetaret e nje Epopeje, te nje UCK-eje, bashkarisht  i mposhem serbet dhe UDB-ashet,shqiptaroturokoserboshqiptar, dhe familjarete e tyre ! 

Pra  injurimi i se vertetese,Shotani jone  nuk te ndihmon  as tya,  e as karabushave tu, shterohete pytja Valle ;Cila eshte pengese qe  juve po ju  pengojka  Flamuri  i  shtetit me te ri ne bote ,Flamuri i Republikese se Kosovese,Kur dihet se injorimi i se vertetese eshte negativ,dhe e keni bere me Infulence ( ndikim )nga  inati i atyre, inati  i perflakur  i primitivizmit te rrethit local, komunal , qe eshte fatkeqesi e trashiguar e shqiptareve te Kosovese mbrenda nji shekulli, trashigimi e sistemit komunist kriminale, trashigimi e UDB-ashave, dhe te bijeve te tyre mitila,Kopila,e tartabiqa, te mbeture amplitude verbimi,me kembe e me bishta, qe karakterizohen me karaktere serbe, e qe  edhe ne kete shekull XXI. UDB-ashet,NA vrajne  identitetin shqiptar, na vrajne figurat leterare, na vrajne librin shqip, na vrajne etiken e nderit, na vrajne simbolin e shtetit e te lirise, te Republikese se Kosovese Shtet, prandej LAMTUMIR PRIMITIVIZEM. 

Pra  injurimi i se vertetese , mos valle eshte, ndoshat  mungesa e edukimit, e kulturese,mungese e vetedijese njerezore ,e  vetedijese morale dhe  kombetare, kur dihete se shqiptaret e Republikese se Kosovse, pa EDUKAT, dhe pa Dicipline, nuk do te kane te ardhme, e as prespektive,as ne Republiken e Kosoves,as ne Ballkan e as ne Europe, e as ne ndonje Kontinet tjetere. 
Kur veqe dihete se me  injorimin e se vertetese,Ti SHOTANI jone,nuk ke tregua as burrni, as trimeri as mençuri,gje qe edhe "spjegimi" yte e edhe i karabushave tu bjene poshte, oh Shotani jone,i dashur. 
Kur veqe dihet se me  injorimin e se vertetese,ju keni   ndikua negativishte, ne vete shtetin e Kosovse, e ne anen tjetere, ke vra nderin  tend dhe ke bere veterasje kolektiove,ti qe ishe   luftetar ne aradhate e UCK-ese,per formimin dhe ndertimin e shtetit  te Kosovese,Ti qe je i dashtune dhe i perpjeteshem per tere popullin e Republikese se Kosovse e edhe per neve ketu ne megrim.Ty qe te mbajme edhe ne vende te punes,edhe ne vetura, e edhe ne Odate tona  e edhe nepere festa. 

Valle pse mundi yte  te bishe  poshte  nga vetevehteja jote,?! Me vjen keq qe je mashtruar nga UDB-ashet e nga bijet  e tyre kopila e mitila,qe kan mbete qe nga koha e Aleksander Rankoviqit.1956.Dhe dihet se  fshataret e juve te Deqanit e te Komunese se Deqanit,nuk kane guxua te mbajne as kesul te bardhe ne koke. .... 
Por keshtu e ka jeta, shumica trathetojne nder shqiptaret. 
Valle pse po na idhnone, edhe neve nacionalistave qe jemi mergimtar,neve e edhe te keta qe te  njohim,qe te njohim,qe te kemi ndihmua me protesat e me para,dhe kemi me te ndihmua  perseri, edhe  me nderkombetare,qe mos ta humbesh   Çmimin NOBEL shotani jone I dashur. 

Une kam kene shume i  hidheruar,  per ato te keqija qe te kane ndodhur ne Familjne tend deri sa ti ish i burgosur ne Hage.Une jam i hidheruare pa mase edhe per ngjarjet qe te kane ndodheur ne shekullin XX. Qe te kane matretuare UDBashet, ne Deqan dhe ne Peje, per pasaport Jugosllave. 

Lutem mos rri me UDBash, e as mos u fotogarfo me ta,e as me ata sepse ata te  kane sjelle shume vuajtje,te kane sjelle shume te keqija,edhe tya si njeri, edhe familjese tand edhe neve nacionlistave. 
Te uroj qe te jeshe poletikan i moderuare, te uroje qe te jesh sa me larg titisteve dhe UDB-asheve, si atyre qe u maskuan e depertuan ne UCK, e me pas desertuane, edhe te tjeret karabusha qe jane aty me tya,qe te kane rrethua, e qe kane uzurpuar kulltuqe ne politiken kosovare. Me vjen shume keq qe te kane demtuar aq shume , pasi  ju Familjarisht qe ishit ne UCK, ju Familjarisht luftuat per kete liri,per kete shtet dhe nuk ishit bashkepuntor te sigurimit sekret serb  te UDB-se, apo te ndonje shteti tjeter . 

Por duke te njohur mire po te shkruaj me guxim dhe krenari, e dia qe ti nuk trembesh dhe nuk terhiqesh nga rreziqet,dhe nuk hyne  ne koflikt per gjera te  vogla, jam i bindur,se apeli im  do ta  rrespektosh,dhe te verposhe pozitivisht per shtetin e  Kosovese, per Presidentin e Kosovese, per Kryeministrin e Kosovese, per Republiken e Kosovese,qe eshte themluar pikerishte  nga Krahina autonome autoktone e Drenicese.Pra  Drenica legjende me lule. Kosove u rritsh me lule te Botes.Krrrrrrrrrrrr,Krrrrrrrrrrrr,Krrrrrrrrrrrrrr,  SH.K.A.B.A shkrep.1981. 

Pra kerkoje urgjentisht Vedosjen e  Flamurit te republikese se Kosovese,NE :  mbi derene e hyrjes e partise tende politike AK. ne Prishtine, Ne: Kullen e gurit te fshatit Gllogjan, NE: Oborrin e varresave te Deshmoreve te lirise ne Gllogan.Dhe keto te gjitha te shihene ne lajmet qendrore te  RTK.-se,Ndoshta kjo do te ndihmon  per zgjedhjet e viti 2011. besoj,a.! 

*Gezohem qe je ne liri, qe je i rilidhure me politike pereseri,dhe uroj qe te jesh mire me shendet  ne pegjithesi. 

Pershendetje shqiptare
Bahtir Hamza,letrar.*

----------


## Llapi

Pershendetje
ske qka ti shtosh i nderuari 
Bahtir Hamza keti shkrimi shume mire ja ke than
perpos qe me te vertet eshte per te ardhur keq  
qe siq e paske quajtur ramushin Shotani e karabushi
eshte kah e ndjek rrugen e rugovnespo mendoi  me raki 
po e tepron kohen e fundit edhe ate sipas disa informatave
po ban edhe probleme kur eshte i dehur ne lokale edhe rruges
dhe kam frig se do ti 
sjelli dame rakia edhe ne shendet si rugovnes

----------


## Dorontina

> More ti SHOTANI jone shqiptar Ramush Haradinaj, cka pretendon ti me kete injurim te se vertetese,per mos rrespektimin e simbolit te Republikese se Kosovese shtet. a, 
> Çka Pretendon per te mposhtur ,kene?!…


[B][kish pas then nji ish kryetar , shqiptarve vetem epjuni liri se ata e hajn njeri tjetrin./B]

----------


## firaku

Mosvendosja e Flamurit te Kosoves mu duke shume e paarsyeshme dhe shume e demshme,por edhe etiketimet palidhje gjithashtu te pa nevojshme.
Kritika e mire ka peshe vetem kur behet pa e tepruar.

----------


## Llapi

*Kufiri dhe Flamuri*

Secili popull që ka rrethakuar një tokë me kufi, atje e vë një gur dhe ku është guri është dhe flamuri. Kosovarët ose duhet të mësohen të respektojnë shtetin e tyre ose duhet të heqin dorë nga lutjet që ua bëjnë miqve për ti mbrojtur, për ti ndihmuar dhe për ti njohur...

Nga Halil Matoshi më 29.03.2009 në ora 14:14
Kufijtë ndërmjet shteteve në kohën e komunizmit ishin kufij vdekjeje. Ruheshin me qenë, policë dhe blinda. Kufijtë në shtetet demokratike i ruan vullneti politik që me konsensus të gjerë shoqëror bëhet fuqi politike. Por kufijtë i mbron edhe partneriteti, përkatësisht respekti i ndërsjellë mes shteteve.

Pas Murit të Berlinit kufijtë në demokracitë e zhvilluara evropiane nuk kanë ndonjë rëndësi të madhe, por kanë ende kuptim simbolik. Por në rastin e kufirit mes dy demokracive të deklaruara, Serbisë dhe Kosovës, ai është ende kufi përtej të cilit mund të vjen kërcënimi, frika. Se andej mund të grumbullohen trupa militare, se mund të përgatiten komplote etj.

Por kufiri mes këtyre dy shteteve shfrytëzohet nga vetëm njëra anë për të prishë stabilitetin e anës tjetër. Normalisht shfrytëzohet nga Serbia. Derisa zyrtarët serbë po sillen, me demek, sikur nuk ekziston fare ai kufi, ana kosovare po sillet sikur ai kufi është shenja e mbramë që ndanë jetën nga vdekja.

Kjo shenjë për shtetin e ri është tepër domethënëse, sepse Prishtina do që tia njohin fqinjët kufirin. Ndërkaq që qeveritarët serbë po sillen si në kohë të Krajlit.
Si të Sllobës. Njëjtë.

Pra Kosova aktuale po e shfrytëzon kufirin për ta legjitimuar Prishtinën si bartëse të sovranitetit në këtë tokë të rrethakuar me vijat kufitare, që janë shenjë mbrojtëse e sovranitetit të qytetarëve të Kosovës në këtë cep të Ballkanit Perëndimor.

Beogradi po i përdor kufijtë për të rikthyer në skenë piromaninë dhe për të propaganduar heroizmin serb të kohës së Milosevicit. E, ka pasur shancë që vërtet ata kufij të ishin thjeshtë vetëm simbolikë. Për këtë është dashur që ta njoh shtetin e ri fqinj, Kosovën e jo të investojë në armiqësi të reja.

Prishtina zyrtare përfundimisht, pas vizitës së kreut politik të saj në Washington dhe pas përplasjes në KS të OKB-ve, është në avantazh të madh ndaj kësaj Serbie militare, sllobiste dhe armiqësore ndaj Perëndimit dhe natyrisht Kosovës.

Qeveria e Hashim Thaçit e ka gjetur momentin e volitshëm që ta luaj lojën e vet, për tu dhënë mesazh serbëve kosovarë se Beogradi nuk është gazda këtu.
Qeveria Thaçi gjatë marsit thjeshtë është në formë!

Nëse i shmangemi qasjes tipike ballkanike (dhe shqiptarçe) bardh-zi, nuk ka asnjë njeri të keq njëherë-të keq gjithmonë, dhe asnjë njeri të mirë njëherë dhe përjetësisht.
Merreni shembullin e Skënder Hysenit. Për shumë analistë politikë dhe media vlente skema i keq njëherë, i tillë përherë, por kjo skemë u thye në paraqitjen e tij të fundit në KS të OKBve, mirëpo as kjo nuk do të thotë se ai do të mbesë Aleksandri i Madh i Kosovës.

Pse Kosova e ka fatin e keq historik të kufijve, prerjeve?
Ose pse shqiptarët kanë ra pre e këtyre kufijve që nga Perandoria Otomane e këtej? Pesë vilajete, pastaj ndarje te Alpet shqiptare, më pastaj zonat e pushtimit nazi-fashist...
Gjashtë zonat e UÇKsë, katër Zonat e KFORit, etj. Deri te ndarja e feudeve të njerëzve të fuqishëm të ekonomisë gri... Toskë, gegë, jug-veri, qytetarë-malokë, Drenicë-Dukagjin, Llap e Gallap... boll ma se na çmendet!?

Sot po rikthehet në skenë një ndarje politike, një rivalitet i rrezikshëm Dukagjin me Drenicë, sepse krerët politikë duan më shumë dominim, më shumë pushtet dhe nuk mendojnë fare për kohezionin kombëtar dhe shtetëror...

Modeli i çarjeve krahinore për pushtet e jo për shtet, derivon pushtet provincial që nuk ka legjitimitet vertikal dhe horizontal. Ndarja ose kufiri imagjinar i mbipushtetit politik e çoi gjysmën e Kosovës në Prekaz më 7 mars kurse gjysmën tjetër në Gllogjan, më 24 mars. Dhe aty nuk u ngreh dhe nuk u pa flamuri i shtetit të Kosovës, ai që rrehet me erërat në Merdarë dhe te Dheu i Bardhë ta zëmë...

Në kufi nuk ka më tela me gjemba, por ka shenja. Dhe shenja e tokës së Kosovës nuk u pa në Gllogjan. Arsyetimi i Ramush Haradinajt ishte i flashkët duke e hedhë topin tek strukturat e veteranëve të luftës, kur dihet ndikimi i madh i tij.

Për çka kanë luftuar Haradinajt nëse jo për çlirimin e Kosovës dhe bërjes shtet? Ata e kanë mbaruar shembullore klasën. E kanë kryer obligimin e tyre qytetar.
E kanë paguar me gjakun e tyre. Dhe cili qenka tash modeli i ri i pritshëm qeverisës i AAKsë nëse nuk e respekton shenjën e shtetit? E dihet se asnjë nga deputetët e kësaj partie nuk kanë votuar kundër simboleve shtetërore në Kuvendin e Kosovës.

Fundja, rivaliteti politik mes partive që luftojnë për pushtet, nuk guxon të bëhet rivalitet për shtetin, por për pushtetin, sepse simbolet që identifikojnë Kosovën shtet nuk janë ekskluzivitete të rivalit të AAKsë, PDKsë as të Hashim Thaçit, por janë shenja të qytetarëve të Kosovës, që i identifikon ata me identitetin shtetëror të tyre.

Ose, duke lexuar shkrimet e Blerim Shalës për shtet-ndërtimin dhe modelin e ri të qeverisjes dhe patriotizmin e tij qytetar (patriotizmin kushtetues habermasian) diqysh smund të bindem se ai është ndie komod në Gllogjan pa shenjën e shtetit, për të cilin ai ka negociuar me Grupin e Unitetit dhe tashti lufton politikisht ta ndryshojë për mirë?
Pse edhe ai të harronte?

Harresa e shenjave nuk e ruan unitetin veprues, sepse ecja pa udhërrëfyes është ecje nëpër terr... Sidoqoftë nuk e besoj ende se Shala angazhohet për çarje e ndarje me kufij (është imja deri aty ku vlejnë shenjat e mia!?) tashti brenda asaj hartës ngjyrë ari që figuron në flamurin e Kosovës.

Pres që kjo çarje rajonale që po reflektohet në politikë duhet ti përkasë të kaluarës, ndërkaq që flamuri i shtetit kosovar duhet të respektohet nga të gjithë qytetarët e vendit, sepse është më shumë se një bez me një hartë ngjyrë ari dhe gjashtë yje të argjendta.

Përndryshe kjo fyen ndjenjat patriotike të shtetasve!

----------


## Hard_Style

..pershendetje - Baca Bahtir.
...e lexova letren tende qe ja kishe dedikuar Ramush Haradinajt....dhe me pelqeu pa mas komenti juaj .....
te pershendes ...

----------


## dardaniAU

Pershendetje per BACIN BAHTIR, 

Mire e ka se duhet te rrespektohen simbolet e shtetit te ri.

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*LETER E HAPUR DELAVER GOXHAJ.

Bahtir Hamza,poet
bahtirhamza@yahoo.com

E Saturday.April.04.2009.

Delaver Goxhaj, publicist
Tirane ,Albanien.

I nderuar  Delaver Goxhaj,(Shpetim Golemi).*

Une me ndergjegjen time,njerezore,shqiptare, morale,kombetare,si dhe me ndergjegjen e  Familjes time,te vajzave te mija, te Drenicese martire, te Kosovese se lashte e te lire, shkruja  kete letere, per tya miku im i nderuar dhe kurre i paharruare,Delaver Goxhaj,(Shpetim Golemi) sepse ju shprehet gadishmerin per te iu bashkura  Ushtrise Çlirimtare te Kosovese,e me vete more edhe Djalin,dhe kjo deshmone se ju e  keni  shpirtin e pahumbur, zemren e madhe ne vet sherbimin ne UÇK,per Lirine e Kosovese, e qe me randesi eshte qe ti me gjithe djalin  keni kaluar  nga Gjirokastar  ne Tirane, e nga Tirana murret rrugen  per  ne Kosove,u rreshtuate ne UÇK, ne Kosove,e pas mbarimit te luftese dhe fitorese se lirise, nga  Kosova perseri u kthyate  ne Tirane, Prill 2005.
Kjo qe jeni kethyare ne Tirane.Prill.2005 eshte shume prekese, dhe e cuditerishte,sespe : Pse Valle , a, nuk pate vende per ty e as per Djalin tend  ne Kosove. !e as per nje shtepi, e as per nje banes.! E as per nje vend pune.! 
Medet o Medet.!

Djali  yte eshte shembyll per heroizmin e bijave dhe te bijeve shqiptare te Kosovese,i cili eshte ende ne trurin tim,dhe kujtoje  pamjen e tije te zbehte, te folurit  e tije te  ngadalshem dhe me ze te ulet.Biri yte  ishte ai i cili rrugetoj  ne lufte per ne Presheve e ne Bujanovce, ne zonene me te rrezikashme te luftes kur 1.(nje)Milion shqiptar u shprengulene nga Kosova ne Shqiperi e ne Maqedoni e ne Mal te Zi, E Djali yte ishte ushtar per lirine  e Kosovese,eshte dhe mbetet krenarie e Kosovese, qe eshte  rritur, edukuar e sajuare dhe mbane krenarin e Babit te vete, qe ka sakrafikure edhe jeten ne sinteza e kohese per liri te Kosovese, per liri njerezore  demokratike kombetare, dhe nuk  e  gelltiti  as nje Dinakri, e as nje Bishe e  Eger,  e as Pandeli Mjako, e as Majkoviçat, te tjere  qe jane armiq tane, UDB-esh,qe nga viti 1956Pra ju ngjajne UDB-sheve,duke shetite dere me dere per nje pushke, a per nje arme, duke i tunde djalerin nacionaliste shqiptare kosovare.Per te iu gjveshe ndjenjat kombetare shqiptar, shqiptarit ,per te iu nderruar edhe identitetin shqiptar.

Pra trimerija  e  Dajlit tende, do te jete pasqyre per brezat e rinise Kosovare,ndoshte nuk mundet  te i realizon deshirate e veta, por ja se keshtu jemi ne shqiptaret te denuar per vuajtje dhe ende nuk i kemi mesuare e nuk i kemi zbuluare  sekretet e kesaje bote te prishur.Mirepo lufta e juja ishte ,eshte, dhe mbetet  nje rruge nxiteje guximi,trimerie e burrerie, per te hyre ne sakrifice deri ne vdekje  per liri, dhe mu nga ju rrejdhe kontributi me i larte per lirine e Kosovese. 

Tani nisem nga poezia, qe te bejne edhe me funksionale portertin e juve, dhe te Dajlit tend, sepse guximi i juaj u shenderrua ne zemerat  e  rinise kosovare per te i mposhture armiqet  barbar-gjakpires, dhe UDBashet,shqiptaroserboshqiptar,me cdo kusht,sespe 100.vjet shqiptarete e Kosovese jane te mbyture ne gjak, e ju hyte ne vdekje ,qe sot si te vedekur jeni te gjalle, ne mes te gjalleve shqiptar, dhe trimeria dhe heroizim i juaje, eshte tradite e nje historie te lashte te vet popullit martir shqiptar, qe ka hyre ne  rinine e Kosovse, per fuqine  e lirise, dhe te Ushtries e Çlirimtare te Kosovse,. UÇK.

Ndersa ne anene tjetere.
Poezia  eshte shume e ndijshme, si domos per ne qe e kemi  ne shpirt qe jemi rrite me te, dhe e kemi  percaktimin e kesaje fushe, si dhuarte nga HYJI. Poezia eshte shume e randesishme edhe per ju qe keni kene drejtpersedrejti  ne zonen e luftese, dhe kjo eshte qe je ketu  ne bashkelidhje me poezine.

I nderuar Delaver ,miku im i paharruar.
Ju braktiste jetene e lirise Demokratike  ne Shqiperi, dhe hyte  ne  radhete  e UÇKese, u betuate dhe u rreshtuat per liri ,qe Kosoves dhe shqiptareve  ti i kethehet  Dinjiteti dhe identiteti  kombetar.Lufta  e juaj eshte lufta  e shenjete pa dyshim se jeni te lindur  ne Gjirokaster, ne nje qyetet te vjeter magjik, me rruget te guri,por u shkolluate ne Tirane.

Ju u bete ushtar i Kosovese, Ju ishte figure kryesore ne shtabit te UÇK-ese, ne Drenice,ju rreshtuat bijete dhe  bijate shqiptare, te cilate une i kam paraqite edhe ne liber ARBANIA-IV- Le te ngadhnjen liria.Skarifica  e juaj ishte ja liri  ja vdekje per te i dhane Kosovese emer, liri. Ju qe lidhet shekujt, dhe ngjallete shqiptaret  e vdekur qe ishin luftar te panjohur,qe nga vdekja e shtetit ARBANIA E VOGEL e Azem Bejte Galices,e qe sot jane  te njohur, por jeni ju Delaver te vdekurti qe sot jeni  te gjalle, qe i ngjani Gjeregj Eleze Alise, Dede Gjon Lulit, me gjithe Djale, dhe JU jeni te ngulure ne kete karakter te foret, qe jeni te dashure dhe te qileterte, juve qe ju kemi ne dhomen e pritejes, juve qe ju kemi ne Bibliotekate tona, ne veturat tona, ne sheshet tone te dashurise per liri.Ju hyte  ne rreziqe, hyte aty ne  vdekje, per te ia shtuare besimin shqiptareve kosovare, per te ia shtuare trimerine shqiptarve kosovar, per te iu nderit dhe ngrite  morali dhe dinjitetin shqiptarve kosovar,qe mashkulli shqiptar kosovar te mos ike nga shtepija e vete e te mos ia lene robet e shtepise ne dore te serrbit, ne dore  te paramilitareve serboÇetnike, por te behete USHTAR i femijve te vet e te i mbrone me cdo kusht robet e shtepsie se vet.

Prandaj.Ju i nderuari Delaver Goxhaj,(Shpetim Golemi)  ishit komandat i shkollur  qe keni sherbyare ne Armatene e Shqiperise se cunguare, dhe luftene  e bete  me shkolle dhe skrifica, edhe ne logun e mejdanit  balle perballe perpra  me bishate e egra serbe, qe vritenin gera, femije e Pleq, dhe nga kjo dhembjne  ju e bete luftene e shenjte, per te iu dhene zemere shqiptareve te Kosoves dhe mbare shqiptarise,.Ju jeni ai qe keni organizuare sulme, kunder armikut barber serb, kunder paramilitarve edhe ushtrise serbe Çetnike.Ju patete guximin, burrerin,menqurine  dhe trimeri, dhe keto vertyte i keni te tarshigaure nga Prinderit tu, nga Baba dhe nga Nane  e juaje, nga shkollimi i juaje qe i  keni kryare detyrate te perditeshme Ushatrake ne Tirane, ne Ushtrine Shqiptare,dhe dhembeja e popullates shqiptare kosovare, si dhe lufta per liri te   Kosoves, te thirren  ty,e ti more me vete ne sup edhe  Dajlin tend, qe pate vdekjen me sy, qe rate edhe per dhe, qe luftuate per token martire te Kosovese, dhe pase fitorese se lirise,kosovaret ju harruane,ju lane vetem, ju u harruate, u harrua dhe biri yte qe ishte mbi supet tua, ju qe ishte te lane pasdore, qe nga 12.qershori.1999. e biri i juaje  i burgosur qendroje  9.muj,dite, ju qe jetuate 6(gjashte)vite  te rande  jete pas luftese  ne Kosove.1999-2005. ju qe i bate balle Çdo te keqe, Çdo rreziku , ju qe murret pjese ne akcione lufte  mu ne kohen me te rrezikshme, me te rande, me lloj lloje ofenzivash, dhe nga ketu burone dhe mbetet  LAVDIA, per ju edhe me ju.

Prandaj edhe po te shkruaj dhe po ta dergoje kete leter qe ia bashkangjese edhe poezine tende qe me dergove per te bere nje nderhyrje.Une   e  rrgullova  poezine tende  po ti dergoje   me dy varjante e mija dhe zgjidhe vete cilin dush varjant.Por miku im i nderuar poezia mevarete edhe nga rasti, e qe  ne  poezi duhe te jete si baze, arkitektonika,masa ,rima,ritmi, ana muzikale auditive ,gje qe ndjena dhe mendimi nuk mjafton.

*Duke ju pershendetur perzemersisht sebashku me kete letere miku im i nderuare Delaver Goxhaj, mi percjelle te fala te shumta per z.Adem Shehut, dhe  z.Agim Doqit, nga te cilit ruaje mbresa te veqanta.

Me shkruja dhe mos u merzite.

Pershendetje shqiptare 
Bahtir Hamza,poet.*

Vrjanti i pare.

*LAVDINË   

Ja,  erdhi  gëzimi për fitorën
NE, një trup  u  ngritem bashkë,
Pa hile e deshëm Kosovën
Edhe UCK-në, dalëzotësen e saj.

Thyem një armik të egër,
Me të drejtë jemi shqiptar -krenarë;
Botë me vetë Botën për luftën që bëmë 
Lavdinë  që  pas  e  lamë.*

Varjanti i dyte.

*NE
Erdhi  gëzimi  për fitorën
NE,
Pa hile e deshëm Kosovën
UCK-në.
Bashkë thyem një armik
Me të drejtë 
Luftën qe e bëmë
Lavdinë e lamë.

JA KJO ESHTE POEZIA JOTE.

Ja, më në fund erdhi dhe çasti i provës,
si një trup i vetem u ngritem bashkë,
ne, që pa hile e deshëm Kosovën
dhe UCK-në, dalëzotësen e saj.

Ne thyem një armik të egër,
ndaj me të drejtë jemi krenarë;
për atë që bëmë me vete botën
dhe për lavdinë që pas e lamë.

Me shume respekt
Dilaver Goxhaj* 


To: "Bahtir Hamza" <bahtirhamza@yahoo.com>
Date: Saturday, April 4, 2009, 10:32 AM
I nderuar Bahtir,
Sot jam kthyer ne Tirane, pasi kam qene per ca probleme pronash ne Gjirokaster, ndaj dhe nuk kemi komunikuar. Hallet i kemi mal, por kujt t'ia themi, i nderuari Bahtir. Po te pershendes me nje vjershe timen per Kosoven, meqenese po me thua do fjale shumete perzemerta per sakrificen tone ne lufte. Si poet qe je me bej vrejtje:

*Ja, më në fund erdhi dhe çasti i provës,
si një trup i vetem u ngritem bashkë,
ne, që pa hile e deshëm Kosovën
dhe UCK-në, dalëzotësen e saj.

Ne thyem një armik të egër,
ndaj me të drejtë jemi krenarë;
për atë që bëmë me vete botën
dhe për lavdinë që pas e lamë.
                               Me shume respekt
Dilaver Goxhaj 
*

----------


## flory80

Dilaver Goxhaj është nga ata burra që u ngrihen këngë.
Respekte për të gjithë luftëtarët e lirisë, por rasti i Dilaverit është i veçantë pasi ai një Tosk nga Jugu i Shqipërisë.

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*Bahtir Hamza,
E deille.Maj.03.2009.

Thema : Per Simbolin e PENES SHQIPTARE . Koment per  lexuesit.

LEXUES  i  DASHUR.*

Duke ju falenderua pezemersisht, kam nderin te ju shkruaj kete koment ne shenje te mirenjohjese, dhe te rrespektit qe e kam per ju. Ne burimin e dijese ketu ne Forumin Shqiptar,qe bashkohemi se bashku.

*Simboli i PENES SHQIPTARE  eshte sinunim dhe rezullta , I librit,  I vaterese,  dhe I njohjese me boten,si bote dhe te vet botese shqiptar.Symboli eshte krijuar dhe punare nga Une Bahtir Hamza, dhe Prof.Hazir Shala, ndersa dizajnin e ka bere Iliri,per mbare shqiptaret per te i realizuare enderrat e tona,dhe si i tille ka karakteristikat e veta. 
Nese  nuk e kupton, te lutem pytem te te spjegoje  ne detalje.*

*Lexues  i dashur,*

Ne principin e  se vertetese, i mbaje per mirenjohje KOMENTET e juaja filozofike, si vegime aktuale, dhe  komunikim me mua, e  ne anen tjetere eshte : perkrahje  e qytetrimit te atdhedashurise,e artit  e se vertetese, e javes, e muajit, e vitit, e, e shekullit, e Debateve per te i njohur gjurmet ne kohe,e,edhe te inicijativese politike, fuqimisht ne krahun e zgjidhjese politike,e drejta jone e pavdekshme  ne lidheshmeri me historin me te drejten dhe shtetin, dhe  gjithemone ne funksionimi e se vertetese dhe te kulturese, si dhe  ne alternativen per te kene te lire dhe te bashkuare ne harmonin e dashurise se atdheut ton,te shtetit ton ,te Republikese se Kosoves, qe e kane dashte dhe  e kane kerkua  kahera, Baballaret tane , stergjyshet tone, me  alternetiva lufte,e kane kekruare Rapsodte  e kenge folklorike, dhe  kete melodi, qe eshte e jona,e gjakut ton, qe jemi ne ,qe jane figura te  historise se popullit ton, qe nga Syle Rezalla,(1819) Halil Hamza,(1830)Azem Bejet Galica,(1924) Adem Jashari,(1998)jane IDOL te identitetit dhe dinjitetit kombetare  te atdheut,te Republikse se Kosoves.

                 Gjenerate pas gjenerate shqiptar,/e,te rriture e te edukuar ne perkupimin e tyre me ngjyrate  e Flamurit,  me veshje kombetare,per gezime e festa,neper tragjedi e triumfe, me libra e  filma,deshumam angazhimet tona fantastike, filozofike, e kombetare,per te i mbushe detyrat dhe detyrimet e amanetet e baballareve tane,e te stergjysheve tane, dhe gojen tone nuk na e mbyllene as prangat e as Çelite e burgjeve te mjerimit, ato te monizmit  te bishave te egra serbosllave, Titiste, Rankovicjane, UDBashjanët,edhe ase keto Bisha te egra te sotit te mbetura amplitude verbimi, te vjetere me mitila  te rinje,qe edhe  sot jetojne dhe kerkosene  kunder  Republikes se Kosovse edhe ne Beograd,e  ne Kosove,bejne  propaganden te rrejshme,neper webfaqe private te internetit , me shpifje e fyrje, na vrajne identitetin tone shqiptar,gje qe  me menyrate me te turpeshme ne  forma te ndryshme mundohen  me e shua historin e popullit ton shqiptar, me e nderrua poziten gjeografike te Republikese se Kosovese,mundohen  me i ndrrua Tezate dhe pozitat ,  UDBashi Patriot e  reporter lufte  :i merzitur:  qe shqiptarte e Kosovese ne munges te vetedijes njerezore kombtare, Ujku te mirret per Qingj,mundohen me e mbulua  te vertetene e kohese krim,
Por ata harrojne se e kane vra edhe zerin tone te dashurise per liri dhe atdhe  dhe kjo eshte aresyeja qe Ne burimin e dijese qe bashkohemi se bashku sepse nga ne rrezaton kultura dhe edukata jone njerezore shqiptare dhe kombetare.

Eshte per te u  çudite edhe me disa shqiptar tane,qe tani kekrojen  te i rrespektojme Bishate e egra.Keto bisha  qe na i kane hanger femijte tane, qe i kane dhunua Vajzate tona, motrate tona, edhe ne Kosove edhe ne Mergim,gje qe na frenojne edhe lirine tone, qe deshirojne te na i hjekin edhe armet nga brezi.Keta shqiptar qe ne pengoje te ndertojem shtepija ne truallin ton, na ndalojne te perparojme edhe me shkollim,Medet o Medet.
Per fat te keq ende ka asi shqiptar te tille qe kane mentalitetin e tyre dhe karakterizohen me karakteret e tyre serbosllave UDB-ashjane,qe  nuk e rresepketojne   as  sot Flamurin e Republikes se Kosoves,e as Petkun e YJVE, por i bejne cenzur te vertetese dhe simbolin Flamur te shtetit  te Republikese se Kosoves e vrajne me Injurance, qe te shihete nga ta,qe nuk deshirojne te shohin te nesermen, e,  e nesermja eshte sot.
Ndersa, intrigantet,hipokrtitet, hajdutet, palgjiatoret, UDBashet, gjuetaret, zuzkat e zuzart,qe flasin gjuhen,gjuhen  qe e flasim ne sot,si  dhe kane dashurine e Diktaturese moniste e sllavohegjomoniste, çdo hera do  ti  IKSIZOJE,.. 

*sepse baballarte tane, gjyshet e stergjyshte tane me shekuj i ka hanger Ujku ne Kosove,
sepse Femijte tane me vite e vite i kane hanger QET Endacak, qe jane dhe sot ne Kosove,
sepse femijte tane,nxanesat tane, me vite jane helmua nga gjarrpnojet helmuese, qe  sot gjinden neper pyjet e Kosoves,
sepse shqiptaret me shekuj jane te djegur, te vrare, e te persekutuare pa deshmitar krimi, 
sepse  shqiptaret nacionalsit kurre nuk e kan e thithe as Ujkun as Ulkonjen,
sepse vetem e vetem pse shqiptaret e deshten Kosoven  shtet te lire, ne diagonalen e jetes se vete shqiptareve me simbol te karakterit te Gjergj Kastriotit.*

*Lexues te Dashur, 
Ne burimin e dijese ketu ne Forumin shqiptar ju falenderoje shume qe me lexoni,qe bashkohemi se bashku. Sepse ju tregoni rrespekt per kulturen tone tardicionale shqiptare,dhe fitoni dijen, njohjen e gjurmve ne kohe si dhe te vertene per  cdo çeshteje shqiptare.

Pershendetje shqiptare
Bahtir Hamza,
bahtirhamza@yahoo.com
bahtirhamza@hotmail.com
penashqiptare@yahoo.com
penashqiptare@hotmail.com*

----------


## Nice_Boy

Flamuri i EU-s nuk do te jet asnjeher pjese e shqiptarve , servilet si ty dhe Hashimat e parlamentit gjithmon do te jen servil te EU-s qe i japin letren dhe keta verpojn si ata te thojn!

Un personalisht kurr at flamur nuk do ta njoh , edhe pse jam shtetas i Kosoves flamuri im eshte "KUQ E ZI" , dhe Ramushi ka vepru si duhet se mirja shqiptar kan ra per at flamur.

Gjith te mirat

----------


## xani1

Kaherë qenka në forum ky apel , por nuk e kam parë deri më sot.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Kaherë qenka në forum ky apel , por nuk e kam parë deri më sot.


I dashur xani1 edhe unë tash e pashë këtë "*APELL URGJENT*"
Ndonëse gjuhën figurative e kuptoj deri dikund, por nuk po ia gjej kuptimin kësaj që ka shkruar baca Bahtir:
"... Kur veq dihet se shqiptaret e Kosovese, prej 1924.i ka hanger morri i zi, e prej 17.Shkrutit.2008 . kurre per jete, nuk ka me i hanger me morri i zi.!" 

Ishalla me këtë "morrin e zi" nuk e ka fjalën për *shqiponjën dykrenore*!!

----------


## murik

O ti mergimtari i merguar ne mergim, po flet sikur te ishe  i merguar ne hene.Ne c'do tri fjale ti perdor fjalen karabush e fjale te tjera fyese ndaj nje personi qe ka treguar me vepra se sa e don Kosoven dhe Shqiperine(kete te fundit ti nuk e permend fare).Ti shqetesohesh per flamurin qe ta imponuan te tjeret,por flamurin per te cilin u vrane vellezerit e Ramushit dhe mijra te tjere bij e bija nenash ti nuk e permend fare.Ty nuk te shqeteson fakti se kjo qeveri qe ka Kosova sot eshte nje qeveri pa shtylle kurrizore,por merzitesh se ai flamur si pizhama japonezesh nuk u paska valvit prej Ramushit.Hej ku ku per ne te shkretet.Ne Shqiperi Ramushi dhe te gjithe Ramushet e tjere(jo karabushet e tu) respektohen si heroj te vertete,reale dhe per kete ka prova,por nuk ka qorr me te madh se ai qe refuzon te shikoje.E ti i dashur megimtar qe na shkruan prej henes mundohu te kuptosh pse te tjeret nuk mendojne si ti,dhe mos u nxe e mos sha pa lidhje.Nuk ka te drejte ai qe shan e bertet ma shume,kete ta kesh vath ne vesh.Hajt tash se u lodha,te fala lunatikeve te tjere.

----------


## ZANOR

> *Leter e hapur Heroit te Popullit  Ramush Haradinaj,
> 
> SHOTANI  JONE  SHQIPTAR  ME  KARABUSHAT E TIJE
> 
> Shkruan : Bahtir Hamza, 
> Sunday.March.29.2009. 
> 
> Thema : Per Flamurin ton shtetror te Republikes se Kosovese.* 
> 
> ...




*Shotan Hamza!


Mbaje mend: prej sot kam me të thirrë Shotan Hamza, shotani i Hamzës, sepse pa qenë vërtet shotan, shyt shotan, njeriu me dy fije mend në kokë, nuk do kishte shkruar ashtu, gjoja po bën diçka në të mirë të Kosovës, ti karaburuk, ia shtien flakën atdheut mbarë me atë shpurdhje shkronjash, që as një fëmij nxënës fillorjeje, nuk do t'i thonte mendja, të kishte shkrua ashtu në atë nivel të ultë mental dhe as mentaliteti ma i prishtë, nuk do të ishte shprehur aq banalisht, aq nxitës i të keqes, aq kokëbosh i sëmurë mentalisht, aq hipokritisht duke ndjellur përçarje ndërkrahinore, aq i paskrupulltë, e imoral në shprehje dhe aq pa kompetencë, kundër heroit të gjallë, Ramush Haradinajt! 

   Po ti more i sëmurë mental Shotan Hamza, a nuk e din as që Dy heronj të luftës së fundit 1998-99, i ka Kosova, me të cilët krenohet gjith kombi shqiptar: Adem Jashari e Ramush Haradinaj - Dy Flakadaj që i dhanë fund robërisë shekullore të Kosovës, Dy Flakadaj, që nën Flamurin Kombëtar Shqiptar, me Shqiponjen Dykrenare, luftuan heroikisht, Njeri pushon nën Tokën e Kosovës, e Tjetri vepron i gjallë duke e mbajtur gjallë Amanetin shekullor stërgjyshor!

 - Dy Krahët e Shqiponjes për Kosovën janë: Ademi e Ramushi! Po kush je ti ore morr i zbardhur, të shprehesh ashtu aq ultë, as pa fillet elementare të shprehjes shqipe, as të shkrimit shqip?! Ti vërtet u paraqite morr i zi në gjakun shqiptar! 

 - Po kënd e quan ti ''morri i zi''- tash po shoh vërtet një shotan, morr i zbardhur i dergjur - që nuk mund të të besohet se ke shkrua, asnjë artikull gazetaresk, se lëre ma një vag poezie, asnjë prozë, asnjë krijim artistik, bile kështu si të shoh e njoh tash me këtë shkrim, as ke nivel analfabeti, je nënanalfabetik, as ke njohuri të një gazetaruci, shkrim për shportë mbeturinash!

-  Kot paske punuar e vepruar ti morri i zbardhur, morr i dergjur, që don të hyjsh në gjakun shqiptar! Ato shprehje tua janë vreri i kombit, janë degjenerim i plotë, janë jo të një shqiptari, nuk i qet as goja e një të sëmuri psikik a mental! Ajo është një skizofreni e tipit më të ultë, që kërkon ndërhyrje të shpejt neurologjike dhe psikoanalitike!

 Kënd e quan ti ''morri i zi'' - Shqiponjen në Flamurin Kombëtar Shqiptar?

   Jep gjegje, ose ngushllime trutharë!


Po të ishje sa një bisht shotani, nuk kishje dijtë ndryshe të shkruaje fort e keq, këtë shkrim këtu gjoja si apel, e nga kush?*

----------


## ABytyqi

Me ner te juve me than te pshurrsha en rugov ne thaq e ne ramush se qe te tre kan nenshkru ket *** flamuri dhe kan dezertu .
As mos e livdoni as njani as mos u merri me keta hajna se interesat e tyre i kan xhepat pare me i mush ne krah te popullit e populli me duru uni deri sa te jen ne krye keta kanibal.

----------


## ZANOR

rrini e trusni oj gjaja e gjallë e pshurrnu ndërveti, kur nuk dini m'sa gjaja e gjallë t'i shkruani dy fjalë, gjoja po lëvrini si urithët e vërbër, se dihet si e pse u bënë nënshkrimet, kush e me direktiva të kujt u bënë - gjoja po mbroni interesin e popullit e ai psikopat të shtetit!

----------


## Llapi

I nderuari Bahtir Hamza
ketu ka disa qe pas luftes se Kosoves kan ik azil neper bot e nuk i kan lan ven veti mu kthye ne Kosove 
prandaj ata shajn provokoijn 
i shajn Çlirimtaret
e shajn Flamurin e Republikes se Kosoves 
me nji fjal çdo gje shqiptare e shajn
e mos u shqetso e mos jau vu veshin qka han ....se shumica prej tyre jan vetem shqipfolsa e jo edhe shqiptar

----------


## laguna blu

Mozomokeq për Vatan, kokan mbledhë gabeltë e Llapit e të Drenicës, spiunë e torollakë, prej Kanadës e prej Zvicrës, mi caktu ngjyrat e bukura të flamurit. S'është çudi pse u pëlqejnë ato ngjyra...

----------


## iliria e para

Si do te reagonte komandanti legjendar Adem Jashari kur te shihte nje flamur te tille te Kosoves?
Rrethanat dhe imponimi jane dicka tjeter, por mos u ngutni se asnje nuk keni sakrifikuar sa Ramushi me familje. Mos u beni hipokrit.Pse beheni kaq naiv?! Po ky Bahtiri kush eshte? E qiti gurin, ju tashti duhet ta nxjerrni.

----------

